# Joe Satriani 7 string



## skyclad (May 1, 2006)

On G3 DVD (Live in Tokyo 2005 with Petrucci) I noticed Joe, playing on 7-string Ibanez. i can't find this model in Ibanez catalogue or in the Internet. That the hell is that? How does he tune 7-string???


----------



## b3n (May 1, 2006)

It's not in production (though I know a lot of people who are holding their breath). AFAIK it's in standard tuning. He also has a couple of natural finish ones too.


----------



## skyclad (May 1, 2006)

b3n said:


> It's not in production (though I know a lot of people who are holding their breath). AFAIK it's in standard tuning. He also has a couple of natural finish ones too.



Nice looking Ibanez. The first one in production line of Ibanez, which I like... Any model info? wood selection, is it 25.5 scale, etc.?


----------



## darren (May 1, 2006)

Not too much is known about them. The natural ones are mahogany, dunno about the red one. They are probably 25.5" scale.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 1, 2006)

There is a link to a site with an article on Joe's guitars in a thread here somewhere. It give's details about Joe's 7's.


----------



## Nik (May 1, 2006)

lol I made the exact same thread several months ago when I first saw the G3 DVD.

It's not in production, and likely never to make it since JS has stated that he's moving away from 7s again.


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2006)

That's too bad, the JS-7 is nice. I would love to own one.


----------



## Mastodon (May 1, 2006)

Got any screen captures of this?


----------



## Donnie (May 1, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Got any screen captures of this?


I have the DVD but I'm to lazy to get some screen captures. But here is a shot of one of them:


----------



## Mastodon (May 1, 2006)

Damn that neck looks wide from that angle.


----------



## David (May 1, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Damn that neck looks wide from that angle.


that's what I was thinking, it looks like an 8!


----------



## Scott (May 1, 2006)

Don't the JS models have the angled input jack like the Jems?


----------



## Nik (May 1, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Damn that neck looks wide from that angle.



22 fret neck, body size, etc. I actually dig that look, it makes the guitar look more impressive


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 1, 2006)

Scott said:


> Don't the JS models have the angled input jack like the Jems?


yes they do indeed. that guitar does not. i cant see why not... the body would be exactly the same, appart from the neck joint???????


----------



## Scott (May 1, 2006)

What's different about the neck joint? The js series are not AANJ


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> What's different about the neck joint? The js series are not AANJ


i know they arent aanj's, iv got one. But it would be wider, and there is not alot of space for that neck....it would have to go furthr back, and the scale would therefore change.


----------



## Elysian (May 2, 2006)

or, they can widen the neck heel, to accomidate... a one off guitar like his js-7's are, can have plenty done to them, since they are going to be hand built... wouldn't have to change scale length at all...


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 2, 2006)

damn i was wrong.


----------



## Blackout-jackson (May 2, 2006)

Sh*t, that neck is huge. any specs?


----------

